# Whizzer H head to J head



## jdr (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the Whizzer H head bolt holes be drilled to 5/16 and be used on a J cylinder ?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2012)

Aren't they a different bolt pattern?


----------



## jdr (Feb 27, 2012)

*the same*

Same pattern...different size holes..
JDR


----------

